# Touche "FIN" ?



## Lefaune (8 Octobre 2008)

Comment aller vite à la fin d'un document ( ou au début) sachant que le raccourci ( sous Word) est CMD + Fin et ...que la touche fin ( ou origine)  n'existe pas sur le Macbook?  

Merci


----------



## anneee (8 Octobre 2008)

cmd+flèche vers le bas... et bienvenue sur macgé


----------



## Lefaune (8 Octobre 2008)

Merci, mais hélas non !

Cmd + flèche vers le bas conduit à la fin du paragraphe et non à la fin d'un document de plusieurs paragraphes ...


----------



## anneee (8 Octobre 2008)

je viens de tester sur un document Pages d'une quinzaine de pages, ça fonctionne, ainsi que sur un document de quelques pages sous TextEdit, ça fonctionne également

je ne peux pas tester sous Word

va voir à tout hasard si tes préférences clavier sont toutes réglées par défaut, sinon je vois pas...


----------



## fehra (10 Août 2009)

Confirmation de l'absence de "touche fin" sur *MacbookPro* avec *InDesign* : la flèche bas ne remplit pas cet office.
Et en mise en pages, c'est _très_ contrariant de ne plus pouvoir d'un raccourci sélectionner le contenu caché d'un bloc !


----------



## mikatiger (10 Août 2009)

fn + flèche droite?


----------

